# Sunday Ticket Set-up



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought I had seen a thread on here at one time regarding various Sunday Ticket set-ups and various pictures of the setups. Can anyone post their setups and pictures? This is my first year with Sunday Ticket and I wanted to get some ideas on how to set-up my 'sports bar'....LOL

Thanks!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

bixler said:


> I thought I had seen a thread on here at one time regarding various Sunday Ticket set-ups and various pictures of the setups. Can anyone post their setups and pictures? This is my first year with Sunday Ticket and I wanted to get some ideas on how to set-up my 'sports bar'....LOL
> 
> Thanks!


4 TVs, 2 HD. 4 DVRs. One of the big TVs on my game and the other on the Redzone. You're going to love that channel. All action and no commercials with all of the good plays around the league.


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

*REDZONE*---When you don't have a great game to watch is the channel.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

hannel in the middle.

Game Mix on top.

Other games (or sports) on left and right.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

^^^

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## mlb (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, 6 HD-DVRs! Impressive!


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet! Now we are talking. These are the pics I love to see! How big are those screens and what size room is this located in? Great stuff


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

bixler said:


> Sweet! Now we are talking. These are the pics I love to see! How big are those screens and what size room is this located in? Great stuff


The center TV is 60" and the ones around it are 40".

The room the setup is in is more of an open area great room that extends all the way to the breakfast nook and kitchen. The back wall of the kitchen is about 35 feet from the TVs.

The wall that the TVs are on is 19 feet wide and the main seating area is about 10-12 feet away from the front of the screen.

Behind the sofa is a pool table.


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy freakin crap!


----------



## danielr83 (Jun 22, 2009)

DBSNewbie said:


> RZ Channel in the middle.
> 
> Game Mix on top.
> 
> Other games (or sports) on left and right.


WOW! I think i just went to heaven. I can't believe someone actually has this! I just wonder if you're married cause if I ever did something like that I wouldn't be here. :lol: Very nice setup! I envy you.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> RZ Channel in the middle.
> 
> Game Mix on top.
> 
> Other games (or sports) on left and right.


Ok since you posted this picture, please tell us - what did all of this cost you?


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

My setup pales in comparison to the sports bar the other guy has, but here goes. 

52 inch plasma that I use to change channels on switch games. HD-DVR on this tv. I also have a 20 inch LCD TV that I bring into the living room on football Sundays to watch the local games OTA on at the same time. 

Finally the Redzone channel is always streaming to my laptop and I use a different laptop to check on stats. I can also put another game on the 2nd laptop via slingbox if I want to.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

your my hero!!!!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can I be your adopted son? :wave:


J


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

danielr83 said:


> WOW! I think i just went to heaven. I can't believe someone actually has this! I just wonder if you're married cause if I ever did something like that I wouldn't be here. :lol: Very nice setup! I envy you.


Actually, I am married with two kids (5 year old and 11 month old). However, although the setup screams, "Sports Bar", the multiple TVs do a great job of keeping the entire family entertained.

We frequently watch kiddie programs, such as animated Disney Movies and Hannah Montana, on the center TV and having the extra TVs all around (with the volume on mute) allows me to keep an eye on any games going on.

If I happen to catch an exciting or controversial play on one of the TVs, I pause it, and replay it (with the sound on) when I get a chance.

Same thing when the wife and I are watching "her" shows (Desperate Housewives, Chick-Flick DVDs and Blu-Rays, etc.) or when our five year old is playing Guitar Hero.

We all get to spend time together and I don't miss a second of the action.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I actually tried something like that, all though not as elaborate, and found myself always watching the center tv. I had to force my mind to look at the other ones. Guess I just dont multitask to well


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> RZ Channel in the middle.
> 
> Game Mix on top.
> 
> Other games (or sports) on left and right.


Obviously no recession in that house!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> I actually tried something like that, all though not as elaborate, and found myself always watching the center tv. I had to force my mind to look at the other ones. Guess I just dont multitask to well


I agree! I do very well with my 67" DLP tuned to the REDZONE and my hometeam or another NFL game in PIP


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

No one else willing to share? LOL


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

bixler said:


> No one else willing to share?


Remember that feeling you had in junior high gym class? Some of us just don't measure up.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

DBSNewbie, 
you are truly a god among men

I salute you

:gott:


----------



## MrSDHab (Apr 17, 2007)

The 6 TV set-up above is friggen great…I have found someone even nuttier then I am. 
I feel very inadequate posting my “small” set-up


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

DBSNewbie,

Looks great!

Just curious, how do you control all of those DVR's/TV's? Are they set to RF or IR? Do you have 6 different remote controls, one set up for each DVR/TV?

Thanks


----------



## feeth (Jul 23, 2006)

Do you have a switcher or whatever DTV calls in behind all of those sweet TVs or do you have 12 RF-6 cables coming into the room? 

I have just 2 RF6 cable coming into the living room on the Sammy HL67a650, but have at least one other 42" LCD and maybe a 46 LCD from the bedroom or 24" dell that I could move into the living room on sunday. :grin:

The wife will not be happy about this, but she likes the Vikings and I'm a fan of the only 6x SB champs.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

DBSNewbie. Two things. #1 Send this picture of your setup to Sony they should use you in their next commercial. #2 If I look real close on the right side of the picture up against the edge I think I can see just a sliver of a sports bar and casino.:lol:


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG, I am so jealous of DBSnewbie. When they gave away Sunday Ticket this past Sunday, I was very tempted to start lugging all the TV's into our family room for Sunday, but not only did the wife squash it, but all the other guys over for the Ravens game didn't want it. They can't stand the channel changing during commercials and timeouts as it is.

MrSDHab's setup ain't too shabby either.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> DBSNewbie,
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> ...


I have a URC MX-850 and an MX-3000. Either one can operate the system. The 850 is a hand-held wand type remote (easier for channel surfing) and the 3000 is a touch screen panel.

The remotes send RF signals to base stations (one for the HR20s, one for the TVs), which in turn route IR signals via emitters to the device(s) I wish to control.

The remotes have buttons labeled, "CENTER, RIGHT, LEFT, TOP RIGHT, TOP CENTER, TOP LEFT". So, it's just a matter of choosing which TV I wish to control and the remote will only send signals to the corresponding D* receiver and TV.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

feeth said:


> Do you have a switcher or whatever DTV calls in behind all of those sweet TVs or do you have 12 RF-6 cables coming into the room?
> 
> I have just 2 RF6 cable coming into the living room on the Sammy HL67a650, but have at least one other 42" LCD and maybe a 46 LCD from the bedroom or 24" dell that I could move into the living room on sunday. :grin:
> 
> The wife will not be happy about this, but she likes the Vikings and I'm a fan of the only 6x SB champs.


Yes, I have a WB616 multiswitch behind the cabinetry, which is cascaded from another WB616 up in the crawlspace. There is also an 8-way powered splitter behind the cabinetry for the OTA feed. So, all in all, there are 18 RG6 cables going to the HR20s from 5 RG6 cables coming into the room.


----------



## Losana (Sep 13, 2006)

John Madden's set up posted in the Los Angeles Times via the Chicago Tribune:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/videobeta/watch/?watch=a76942d9-5c16-42db-80c4-05d87650b0fc&src=front

Looks like a great sunday party.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Losana said:


> John Madden's set up posted in the Los Angeles Times via the Chicago Tribune:
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/videobeta/watch/?watch=a76942d9-5c16-42db-80c4-05d87650b0fc&src=front
> 
> Looks like a great sunday party.


That is awesome!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

First day for Sunday Ticket package this season.....post up your man cave pictures for everyone to drool over!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Here you go...


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

Not mine, but here is one of my favorite setups that I have seen while browsing the internet.

http://www.electronichouse.com/slideshow/category/9634/1304

As for my setup, b/c I have temporarily moved to NYC this will be only the third year in the last 13 that I don't have the full NFL Sunday Ticket. I will have to make due with 2 slingboxes and Sunday Ticket to Go off my parents' account. I am using three screens (a 42 inch, 27 inch and 15 inch). Needless to say I am a little depressed about being relegated to the internet. Here's to hoping that To Go provides decent streaming quality this year.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Here you go...


Had Fox Pregame 710 for the Panthers/Giants game on doubleplay and about 12:45 received message 'not available' -- all others are still on.

Is the game blacked out in NY?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Had Fox Pregame 710 for the Panthers/Giants game on doubleplay and about 12:45 received message 'not available' -- all others are still on.
> 
> Is the game blacked out in NY?


No, maybe its on you local FOX station


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes it is, I suppose they're protecting the local commercials.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

james2006 said:


> Not mine, but here is one of my favorite setups that I have seen while browsing the internet.
> 
> http://www.electronichouse.com/slideshow/category/9634/1304


I love the Hockey Room setup. The scoreboard is such a creative way to ceiling mount a projector in the middle of the room.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

To the OP, how much do you drop per week with your local bookie?


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> To the OP, how much do you drop per week with your local bookie?


Used to play lightly but haven't for a few years....


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I have been inspired by many setups that I have seen on here as well what friends have told me about. Unfortunately, I don't have a basement for my setup, so I have limited space. I have converted a bonus room into the media room. This is a very modest set-up, but hey, it works for me.

Originally, I would use picture-by-picture on my plasma, but having a compressed image for HD just wasn't cutting it for me. So, last week, I decided to install 2 additional TV's. I added 2 26" Samsung LCD's which I had professionally installed by a local company. I have room for 2 additional TV's, but I'll probably wait until next year for those additions.

I have 3 receivers in this room: 1 HR20, 1 H20, and 1 H23.

The photos attached include the original setup and the new additions.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

AMike said:


> I have been inspired by many setups that I have seen on here as well what friends have told me about. Unfortunately, I don't have a basement for my setup, so I have limited space. I have converted a bonus room into the media room. This is a very modest set-up, but hey, it works for me.
> 
> Originally, I would use picture-by-picture on my plasma, but having a compressed image for HD just wasn't cutting it for me. So, last week, I decided to install 2 additional TV's. I added 2 26" Samsung LCD's which I had professionally installed by a local company. I have room for 2 additional TV's, but I'll probably wait until next year for those additions.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new additions.

It's amazing to me that things have progressed to the point (at least for me) that I feel like things are lacking if I am not watching two games and the redzone channel all at the same time on Sundays. Things were so much simpler in 1997 when I first got the ticket--I was in heaven just having access to all the games--in SD no less! (Not to mention the fact that I paid only $80 that first year)


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

james2006 said:


> Congrats on the new additions.
> 
> It's amazing to me that things have progressed to the point (at least for me) that I feel like things are lacking if I am not watching two games and the redzone channel all at the same time on Sundays. Things were so much simpler in 1997 when I first got the ticket--I was in heaven just having access to all the games--in SD no less! (Not to mention the fact that I paid only $80 that first year)


Thanks. I have always watched multiple games from when I was a kid with my dad wheeling into the den one of our b/w tv's to when I purchased my first tv with PIP. Since I have had D* and Sunday Ticket from '99, I have always watched at least 2 games at once, but this upgrade just takes it to another level.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Not nearly as neat as some of you other guys, but it's just a temp setup. The 2 side TV's get moved after football is over and the center TV stays put. The Left and center TV are 52" and the right one is a 42". We have thought about setting this up downstairs since it's way bigger vs the living room but it's nice to be by the kitchen. If we moved downstairs would prob leave the middle TV alone and use the 60" we have downstairs and move the 2 side TV's. This works good for now.


----------



## dwr11 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have almost the exact same setup as DBSNewbie but I have 5 TV's instead of 6. My largest TV is in the middle and is centered between the two on each side. I use a NEVO S70 remote to control it all. My inspiration was the electronichouse web site. I have room to put one more large TV and two more smaller TV's on the wall. Yes, I am married and have two young boys. We just built a new house and this is in the basement.


----------



## FlyingBoat (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a work in progress. I have two projectors with a 100" screen each and a third TV inbetween. Each projector takes up a big piece of two different walls. The TV is between them in the corner. I run the two projectors off of two HD DVR's and the third is run from a PC, playing a channel recorded on one of the DVRs. I will probably put in a third projector I have laying around and connect another PC to it.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

dwr11 said:


> I have almost the exact same setup as DBSNewbie but I have 5 TV's instead of 6. My largest TV is in the middle and is centered between the two on each side. I use a NEVO S70 remote to control it all. My inspiration was the electronichouse web site. I have room to put one more large TV and two more smaller TV's on the wall. Yes, I am married and have two young boys. We just built a new house and this is in the basement.


My media room is still a work in progress as we are looking to change our lighting as well as add artwork. I have left the decoration of the room to my wife. She has told me that it will be in a sports motif, but it is going to be a birthday surprise.

The electronichouse website and some of the photos here were my inspiration. I have shared my setup with some of my friends and have referred them to the group that did my install.

I just finally got all of my receivers and devices consolidated on my Harmony 880. It's working out great to have just the one remote.


----------



## Hostile Apostle (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's my 2009-10 set-up:


----------



## Hostile Apostle (Mar 3, 2009)

And my 2010-11 set-up:


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those setups look great guys.

I'll have to snap a pic of my modest setup this weekend. Just two TV's. One for the main game, and one for Redzone Channel.


----------

